# high voltage



## hunterjo (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a toro t1200 1987. out voltage 200v to 207v ac load or no load. I suspect the avr is bad. rpms about 3575. I can not find a new one they are not available any more plus when you could buy them they where more than a new gen. toro part # is 55-0360. can I adapt a different one to work on this gen. or just throw it away. I have found lots of part # 55-4040 at decent price. any advice would be helpful. thanks hunterjo


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

Buddy you should call any electrical contractor for this because this things are practical and it needs some experts on this.
good Luck!!


----------

